# Knee pads?



## Rhondas (Feb 13, 2011)

I killed my knee cap at Snow creek a couple of weeks ago. Wow, that hurt. Still hurts. I need knee pads, but SitzMart doesn't sell them. Falling at Snow creek is like falling on something harder than cement. I said I'd not go back without knee pads. (I think it psyched me from doing very well in the class, infact.) Then, I fell outside in my front yard, while practicing, and the powder is a totally different story.

It's a bit close to when I'm going back to Snow Creek to order any. The shop suggested volleyball knee pads, and then I'll order good knee pads with Kevlar in it, when I am paid. I've seen the good one's, and it's what I want. What do you use in the way of knee pads?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

My gf recently made the transition form skiing to snowboarding. She fell on her knees a few times the first day and they looked bad (badly bruised and swollen). She got these and says they're all she needs:

Under Armour Rally Volleyball Knee Pads - Dick's Sporting Goods

She said that they work great... protection is certainly a concern, but kevlar may be more than you need.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Black Diamond TeleKneesis Kneepads 

I'm extremely satisfied with my knee pads... they are quite minimal, comfortable and i don't notice them there... i've taken a few hard falls on them and I approve


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Get some protec knee pads that skaters use. I'd get the smallest most low profile ones you can find...or just quit falling!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

661 Kyle Strait kneepads, they are for mt. biking


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

I use Nike articulated soft knee pads that I suppose are intended for volleyball or basketball players. They are comfortable and nonrestrictive. I don't go into the park, so I don't need armor. These are helpful for the occasions on which you deliberately kneel down, or for standard wipeouts.


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

I have been using these:

Amazon.com: Mizuno T10 Volleyball Kneepads: Sports & Outdoors

It's mostly for padding when you fall on your knees, and works fine for me.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

dam i thought when i went to a helmet i was getting old I hope I never get too old for knee pads.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I use my old paintball kneepads, they work better then volleyball or skating knee pads for me at least. and they dont slip or bunch up throughout the day.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

I learned gap to 50-50's on this down flat down rail and in the rail jam they had on sunday, and i didn't bring my board back to completely straight trying a gap to front lip and didn't bring my board back straight right away and i smashed flat down on the ground, my knee was sore, and i was thinking i should get a pair


----------



## halon1301 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a pair of Under Armour volleyball knee pads, they're just basic ones, but they're gel padding so they aborb the shock really well. Best of all, they're like $20 

Under Armour | Volleyball Knee Pad | 8000358 | $19.99


----------



## TSW910 (Jan 18, 2011)

i too use vollyball knee pads and it saved my knee caps a bunch of times ..


----------



## mpo (Jan 25, 2010)

just get volleyball knee pads...
best $20 you'll ever spend towards snowboarding


----------



## Duckhazard (Jan 23, 2012)

Any one try out the RED basic knee pads?
Basic Knee Pad | Burton Snowboards


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/44343-g-form-rpt-knee-pads.html


----------



## supafobb (Jan 27, 2012)

Duckhazard said:


> Any one try out the RED basic knee pads?
> Basic Knee Pad | Burton Snowboards


I don't recommend any Red protection. I bought those knee pads and they flattened out after a few sessions. After undoing the stitches I noticed that there's a super-thin piece of foam underneath another thin, flattened, dense piece of foam. Same with the Red butt pads- they were terrible, but that's a different thread.

Also tried triple 8 knee pads. They were much better, thicker, softer and more comfortable. The downside is that they're overpriced at $30, and they also flattened out after several sessions. Like many on this forum recommended: volleyball knee pads for $15.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Volleyball kneepads are the way to go. Big-5 has them for cheap, from UA, Nike Dri-Fit, and McDavid.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

I've been wearing volleyball pads this year and while they're great for sliding type falls and waiting for your wife while kneeling on the snow , they're still not all that great for any significant impact. I know because being at the end of season, there were a couple of dirt patches that our local resort neglected to block off, so coming around a toe side bend, I didn't see a dirt patch and needless to say, I found out why they call them snowboards and not dirtboards. Crashed on my knee hard on dirt and rocks. The Mizuno volleyball pads did soften the impact somewhat, but it still got bruised up pretty badly. It's two days later and I'm still feeling the pain, so now I'm looking for hardpads.

Remember, they're volleyball pads because volleyball players usually don't impact the ground directly with nearly the same force a snowboarder could. And besides, falling on ice or dirt w/rocks is a different ballgame then falling on a hardwood gymnasium floor.

So while they're good for probably 95% of falls, it's the 5% that worries me...


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

+1 for 661 Kyle Strait kneepads. 

Until recently, I wore regular volleyball kneepads, worked OK until earlier this season when I smacked my knee pretty good on the hardpack. Kneepad covered my kneecap OK, but I bruised up the side of my knee where the padding didn't cover. Took me about 6 weeks until my knee felt normal.

Got some Kyle Straits. Neoprene sleeve with upper/lower velcro fasteners, good padding for the top and side of kneecap. They're pricey and sold out in most places online, but I found them at a sale price in size small, which fortunately, was my size.


----------



## supafobb (Jan 27, 2012)

What I'm tired of most is the knee pad flattening out in the center. I wonder if that happens with neoprene. I've gone through Reds, Triple8, and even replaced/sewed in some replacement EVA foam. I just feel that those kind of foam just doesn't cut it for more than a couple of days of riding, but that's just me because I've been practicing a lot of ground tricks so I'm falling on my knees a lot.

I'm entertaining the idea of hard-capped knee pads. You guys have experience with them? In the meantime, I'll search through the forum since I feel it's one of those topics that never end.


----------



## canbc (Feb 20, 2012)

I use these Race Face Zero LW Leg armour $29:
Race Face Zero LW Leg > Apparel > Protective Gear > Leg Armor | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

They're made for mountain biking but the shin protection is the perfect size and sits right above my boot. I bought size small to keep them more low-profile. My leg doesn't fit in the sleeve so I only use the straps to secure them and haven't had any issues. I use them on park days when I'm riding rails and boxes.


----------

